# Zumba



## OK Yankee (Oct 30, 2005)

Has anyone here heard anyhting good or bad about this? I am a lurker big time, but I will come out of lurkdom for this. 

I am going back to MI Monday or Tuesday and thought I'd check in here before I ordered it.

Like a lot of people, I have slowly watched the scale creep and creep. Now, its faster and faster and I want it to go the other way!

Thanx

Yankee


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I love Zumba! The fitness center at our church offers it 3x a week for only $2 a class. It is a very good workout. I ordered the DVD's and they are good.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

I have not personally tried it, but have a dear friend (clear back from high school) who got into it after a bad divorce. She tried it as a 'make herself feel better' thing, but has had wonderful results!! She has gotten in shape, looks GREAT, and says it helps her mind feel good as well!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Zumba is great fun, and a wonderful workout. I like to go to the class, because it is a lot of fun in a group, but I have the videos & do it at home too.

I was afraid going to my 1st class that it would be all young skinny girls, but I've been to 2 different places, and it is a nice mix of young & old, thin and heavy.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Make sure you wear GOOD shoes! Took my poor feet days to recover from the first visit.


----------



## nyfarmgirl (Sep 13, 2010)

I got this for my birthday just before Christmas and tried it for the first time this week. (I had to wait until all of my holiday company was gone so there would be no witnesses.) I have decided that although I am undoubtedly the most uncoordinated, rhythm frustrated woman on earth that Zumba is great fun. I love it!


----------

